# How much pot can one man smoke? Delivery case poses question



## FruityBud (Feb 27, 2009)

How much pot is a lot?

Ten pounds? How about 5 pounds?

Those are questions Assistant Mercer County Public Defender Charles F. Gilchrest posed to state police at the preliminary hearing of Jayson T.J. White, 32, of Youngstown, who is charged with possession of marijuana, possession with intent to deliver and possession of drug paraphernalia.

White is accused of having a package of 7 1/2 to 10 pounds of pot shipped to a home in Farrell, where he picked it up.

Gilchrest asked trooper Jeffrey Brautigam if someone can smoke that much pot.

With that much weight, it could not be for personal use, Brautigam said. You cant smoke it all up yourself.

Based on studies and his conversations with people who smoke pot, Brautigam said the drug would go bad before someone could smoke such a large quantity.

This was to be broken down and distributed, he later told Assistant District Attorney William J. Moder III.

When White was questioned by police and told about 10 pounds of marijuana were in the package, White said there was only supposed to be 5 pounds, Brautigam said. Gilchrest asked if 5 pounds could be smoked by a single person. Brautigam responded that 5 pounds is too much for personal use.

Gilchrest asked District Judge Ronald E. Antos, Farrell, to dismiss the possession with intent to deliver charge because there was no convincing evidence as to what the pot weighed  a crime laboratory report has not been completed  or whether it was for personal use.

Antos didnt bite and held all charges for court.

Police said they were called Jan. 16 by United Parcel Service employees, who detected a package they believed contained drugs at their center in Wilmington Township, Lawrence County.

Police opened the package and found five bags of marijuana, each one containing 1 to 2 pounds, police said. The package was addressed to 410 French St., and the return address was from Fort Worth, Texas, police said.

Brautigam said he delivered the package to the address, placing it on a railing, and walked away. A woman who answered his knock took it inside. After waiting a few minutes, police entered the home and detained the woman, Brautigam said. She told police White had asked her to accept it, she declined, but he had it sent anyway.

Working with police, the woman called White and told him the package had arrived, and he and another man were dropped off at her home at 3:30 p.m., police said.

Police hiding in the house waited until they could hear the package being opened before they arrested White, Brautigam said.

He said, Hey, this stuffs all mine. They had nothing to do with it,  testified Brautigam, believing Whites comments referred to the woman and the other man.

White would not discuss who sent the package to him, but was otherwise honest, Brautigam said.

White remains free on bail.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/c4pxf4*


----------



## thebest (Feb 28, 2009)

Its all mine! They had nothing to do with it! Ill just be taking my package and be on my way! 

I had a couple of questions on this...
1.What deems a package searchable, or suspicious of drugs? (smell...?)
2.How do they go about opening the package? It says that the package was deliverd. Now either they never opened it, and the police were just hoping that it would turn out to be drugs. Or they opened it and re sealed it, which the person receiving the package should have been able to tell...
3.What if you are sent a package, and you didn't know what was in it? 
4.What if you were sent a package, with your address, and wrong name? Should you open it?
5.What if you were sent a package, that you knew the contents, and it was seized on the trip over awaiting to be looked at by security? Would they go after the people who its addressed too or the person who sent it. And what if they havn't come and weeks have passed? Maybe an operation is being conducted?


----------



## ishnish (Feb 28, 2009)

by my math, if you smoke 3.5grams per day, 5 pounds would last 640 days, almost 2 years.

Edit:  and if stored properly, it would not spoil or mold in this time. (correct me if i'm wrong)


----------



## itsa me Mario! (Mar 1, 2009)

Who's right is it to determine what a person can and cannot consume by them selves? There was no time limit for consumption, so therefore it could by all means, be his and his alone.

 And if I were him, thats the story I'd stick with too! In fact, he should ask for it back to be able to prove his case!


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 1, 2009)

ishnish said:
			
		

> by my math, if you smoke 3.5grams per day, 5 pounds would last 640 days, almost 2 years.
> 
> Edit:  and if stored properly, it would not spoil or mold in this time. (correct me if i'm wrong)




exactly. MOST people wouldn't do this. joe shmo smokin beezys wouldn't store it right nor would he think to buy 5lbs, store it, and save, i dont know, like $6000 a year by not paying street price.

i spend like 6 grand a year on drugs. 90% being pot. thats at $60/eigth for good and 120-160/oz for regs of which i smoke more. now if i grew it myself for like 300, cured and stored it for another $20, that seems like a GREAT responsible budgeting decision which would be praised by many.

the difference is that because it is illegal, it makes the thought of these kind of actions unheard of and hard to do. thus perpetuating the cycle of people not doing it. in probably 85% of cases where ppl say it wasnt for distribution, it really is to some degree at least. so that means the intelligent, fiscally sound minded people who actually do purchase and sit on it get burnt the worst.


----------



## phatpharmer (Mar 1, 2009)

I smoke 4-5 oz a month so I'd have it done in 2 years or less!:hubba: But If I was unemployed 8 months!:hubba: 


                                                        Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## Dillan (Mar 1, 2009)

If it was just regular swag i could easily smoke up 5 pounds in a years time especially smoking the same stuff every day you get almost immune to it.


----------



## DutchMasterPuff (Mar 1, 2009)

He could argue he is a very wasteful smoker and smokes those super blunts all the time packing as much weed as he can in them lol.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 1, 2009)

The BEST argument for weight is one that is currently being used here in Cali to justify Big Grows. It's simple, and the cops can't argue.

I eat it. I grind it up and bake with it. It takes 2 lbs to make 4 dozen cookies to last me a month. Sounds silly, but it works.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Mar 4, 2009)

thank god i live in the state i do, cuz thats straight emtrapment!!!!


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Mar 4, 2009)

an i could smoke 7 pounds be for it whent bad. u gotta figger u won't be smoking alone if u got all that grass to blow......


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 4, 2009)

Who cares how much one can smoke in any given amount of time. I think this cop should go stand outside Cosco or Sams club. I see people wheeling out racks of barbuque sauce (for example), enough for years on end. Why do people do it? Because its economical and they know over time they'll eventually use all the product, and for much less trouble and cost than buying new stuff every other week. Its basic economics, looks like they should brush on that a bit at cop school...


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cmon he had it shipped thrugh the mail? are you that friggen stupid well some people just dont think that they check your mail, ha every peice of mail is subject to search without your consent (while illegal) is still done and cops dont have to fallow laws depending on your local judges, a law isnt a law unless inforced and if a judge doesnt enforce it for whatever reason its just your *** caught up. remeber pay cash and never use your name unless truely required.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 18, 2009)

> &#8217;With that much weight, it could not be for personal use,&#8217; Brautigam said. &#8217;You can&#8217;t smoke it all up yourself.&#8217;




Oh yeah?

Watch me. Do *not* threaten me with a really good time...


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree I could smoke about a 12-20g a day with my wife if i wasnt doing anything else (all bongs) lol, i like to eat  and watch tv or puddle around outside in the yard.


----------



## houseoftreasure (Mar 20, 2009)

So pot can't be frozen or preserved?  What?  How much is too much for one person to store of an individual crop?  Am I being unreasonable if I'm canning berries or tomatoes?  I realize I'm preaching to the choir here!  Come on, world!  Grow some common sense here!!

--Love


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 20, 2009)

When I was young I got caught smoking cigarettes and my Dad sat me down and made me smoke a whole pack . I got sick as a dog. I think they should have done something similar here, they should have sat him down and made him smoke it till it was gone, that would have taught him a lesson....:rofl:


----------



## houseoftreasure (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, now...I'll volunteer for that duty!  Taking masochism to a whole new level.  Pick me, pick me!!!

--Love


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 20, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> The BEST argument for weight is one that is currently being used here in Cali to justify Big Grows. It's simple, and the cops can't argue.
> 
> I eat it. I grind it up and bake with it. It takes 2 lbs to make 4 dozen cookies to last me a month. Sounds silly, but it works.


Id like to try one of those cookies


----------



## smokeytimes (Mar 20, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> The BEST argument for weight is one that is currently being used here in Cali to justify Big Grows. It's simple, and the cops can't argue.
> 
> I eat it. I grind it up and bake with it. It takes 2 lbs to make 4 dozen cookies to last me a month. Sounds silly, but it works.


 


> Id like to try one of those cookies


 
I would like two of those cookies   :hubba:


----------



## 420benny (Mar 20, 2009)

Me too, please. I will bring the milk and glasses, if that helps my cause.


----------



## Dillan (Mar 21, 2009)

If you eat 2 of those cookies you better bring a pillow and a blanket cause you'd be drooling on yourself a half hour later.


----------

